
Major Stripe Functionality Downgrade - profsmallpine
https://profsmallpine.com/writing/major-stripe-functionality-downgrade
======
edwinwee
Edwin from Stripe here. I'm really sorry about this trouble. I couldn't
immediately find your emails—would you be able to email me at edwin@stripe.com
and I can look into this right away?

~~~
profsmallpine
Big thank you for getting this resolved so promptly Edwin. I will update the
original post when I get a moment to reflect the whole story.

